# Tourism Statistics of the World



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Here are the some tourism statistics of the world, please contribute to the thread
images print-screened from *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Tourism_rankings

*Top 10 Most visited countries*









*Top 10 most visited cities:*









*Top 10 tourism expenditure*









*Top 10 tourism receipts*









*Regional Top 10 *









*International Departures:*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

it would be interesting to see the arrivals per capita..


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

I think China take the number 2 spot in a few years. I think large countries like the United States, China and Canada are at a disadvantage since many of their population travel distances in their own country. Its safe to say due to EU, its easier to travel in European countries

Im also surprised to see Antalya in the top 10 visited cities. Seems like a sore thumb on the list


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sarcasticity said:


> I think China take the number 2 spot in a few years. I think large countries like the United States, China and Canada are at a disadvantage since many of their population travel distances in their own country. Its safe to say due to EU, its easier to travel in European countries
> 
> Im also surprised to see Antalya in the top 10 visited cities. Seems like a sore thumb on the list


yes, it is because of the fairs, business trips will be rised, thats true Canada Australia, Russia, Brazil, China, India and USA almost a continent but this is international arrival, citizens are not counted. Also travelling from Europe,Africa,Asia to America continent are very expensive due to the flight costs.thats also disadvantage.

Antalya is the only summer destination in the list, and it is not surprise (at least for me because I have been there and I saw more Russian than Turkish in Antalya ) because it is very famous summer vacation city, not just because of it is cheaper than other mediterrean cities but also because of it is reachable from Europe,Russia, Middleast, Centralasia via very cheap flights plus It has wonderful hotels, beautiful beaches and vibrant nightlife


----------



## Kigali_Paris (Mar 31, 2011)

Egypt in Middle East?hno:

Also, i've heard that France has a lot of passing traffic, Dutchs, belgians, Germans, Swiss driving to Spain and Portugal, it would be interresting to know if these are included?


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Manolo_B2 said:


> it would be interesting to see the arrivals per capita..


there is a link : http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_tou_arr_percap-economy-tourist-arrivals-per-capita


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Kigali_Paris said:


> Egypt in Middle East?hno:
> 
> Also, i've heard that France has a lot of passing traffic, Dutchs, belgians, Germans, Swiss driving to Spain and Portugal, it would be interresting to know if these are included?


I think those people would be difficult to include since they can just pass through without anyone knowing.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Kigali_Paris said:


> Egypt in Middle East?hno:
> 
> Also, i've heard that France has a lot of passing traffic, Dutchs, belgians, Germans, Swiss driving to Spain and Portugal, it would be interresting to know if these are included?


Africa and the Middle East are classified together as one region by the UNWTO.

I do not know exactly,but i guess it is included.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

manon said:


> there is a link : http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/eco_tou_arr_percap-economy-tourist-arrivals-per-capita


impressive numbers from austria and croatia.. the other contries in in the top positions have very quite small populations..


----------



## Reverie (Nov 23, 2007)

Kigali_Paris said:


> Egypt in Middle East?hno:
> 
> Also, i've heard that France has a lot of passing traffic, Dutchs, belgians, Germans, Swiss driving to Spain and Portugal, it would be interresting to know if these are included?


Yes and no. This list includes only tourists, i.e. people who spend at least one night in France, but indeed, there's approximately 20% of those who are just passing through the country.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

The tourism grow in Spain this year an 8% between january and october, almost 51M

*10 first months*

Total *50,949,659 +8,0%*


```
UK            12,419,743  +9,5%
Germany        8,159,241  +2,1%
France         7,684,796  +4,9%
Italy          3,367,570  +9,6%
Nordics        3,269,916  +8,8%
Netherlands    2,552,564  +24%
portugal       1,592,818  -4,6%
Belgium        1,591,082  +11,5%
Switzerland    1,222,102  +17%
Ireland        1,180,442  +8,8%
USA            1,002,321  +3,6%
Rest Europe    3,724,915  +10,9%
Rest America   1,515,511  +16,%
Rest World     1,666,637  +8,1%
```
Regions visited



```
Cataluña          12,422,412   +4,9%
Baleares Islands   9,907,890   +10,1%
Canary Islands     8,335,899   +19,2%
Andalucía          7,218,291   +7%
C.Valenciana       4,889,714   +7,3%
C. de Madrid       3,885,280   -0,7%
Others             4,290,173   +3,9%
```


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Im surprised to see Japan so low. I assumed it would attract so many tourists, but its number is quite underwhelming. Heck, even S. Korea has more tourists.

I also dont understand why Hong Kong is listed separately?


----------



## RM6721 (Sep 11, 2011)

So more people visit France than live there? wow.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sarcasticity said:


> Im surprised to see Japan so low. I assumed it would attract so many tourists, but its number is quite underwhelming. Heck, even S. Korea has more tourists.
> 
> I also dont understand why Hong Kong is listed separately?


Yes, it is surprising for me too, Japan is very famous around the world with its culture, natural places, technology....etc, maybe because of Japan is more expensive but also S. Korea promoting tourism much in recently also their TV , films and Singers attracting many people. 
also I am surprised to see Singapore on the most visited cities by international arrivals. singapore such small country why do people visit there?


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Believe it or not Japan usually had even less tourists. Japan finally began opening up to asian tourists (easier visas) around 2008...and ever since then tourism has been booming. 2010 was actually a record year for tourism in Japan and 2011 was expected to break the 10 million mark (they eased visa restrictions for Chinese again in 2010)...but due to the tsunami and earthquake tourism has plummeted.

Although I believe by 2013 tourism will be back, and stronger than ever due to the following:

1. Easier tourist visas (they are considering easing chinese visa requirements even more)
2. Haneda airport in central Tokyo opened its first international runway and terminal at the end of 2010 (more international flights to Tokyo now) along with Narita
3. Japan for the first time is opening up to low cost carriers with asia, so the cost of flights to Japan are going to decrease alot.
4. According to the most recent survey, Japan is still the #1 "Dream" destination for asian tourists and #3 worldwide: http://e.nikkei.com/e/fr/tnks/Nni20111007D06JSN01.htm

The japanese government estimates that by 2020 Japan will have 15-20 million tourists (the goal before the tsunami was 25 million)..and that goal is pretty achievable since the visa requirements have been eased and theres 1.3 billion chinese alone (not to mention all the south east asians) who get richer every year. BTW just to understand how much Japan cut the visa requirements for chinese tourists, in 2009 they had to have an annual income of $36,600 several times the average wage in China! In 2010 this was cut to $8,700 (but we won't see the benefit of that until 2012/2013 due to the tsunami/earthquake).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sarcasticity said:


> I also dont understand why Hong Kong is listed separately?


Visiting Hong Kong is not equivalent to visiting China. The visa and immigration regimes are different. Even mainland Chinese visiting Hong Kong require visas.


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

why Japan is that so low? I think Japan is one of the most beautiful country in the world


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Here are the numbers for Vegas. For the first 10 months, nearly 33 million came to enjoy the sights and sounds of the "Entertainment Capital of the World". Looks like for the year it may hit the 39 million mark. Bravo Clark County!!!!


*LVCVA*


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

manon said:


> I am surprised to see Singapore on the most visited cities by international arrivals. singapore such small country why do people visit there?


It's probably often a stopover destination for 3 or 4 days rather than a target destination in itself. I can't imagine many people spending two weeks there.


----------



## raul20 (Dec 8, 2011)

haha for a moment thought that Tokyo was the most visited city in the world for tegnologia ... well on the other hand a few months ago I think there was another study of the worldwide mastercard where they said that London was the city most tourists this year 2011


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*Top 10 visitors of Turkey*
http://www.goturkey.com/en/pages/content/1230/Top-10-Visitors


----------



## andrewtott (Apr 30, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get annual tourism stats for Venice and Florence? specifically I am looking for the number of hotel visitors, room nights sold and day trippers>
Thanks


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

google it?


----------



## adam333 (Jan 7, 2014)

All the record about the tourism is acceptable i want that new ration of the countries in which mostly tourist go for the tour in 2013 any one have do this?


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

medical tourism








http://www.pinterest.com/pin/252131279113346068/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

*World's Most-Visited Tourist Attractions*
http://www.travelandleisure.com/articles/worlds-most-visited-tourist-attractions

*No. 1 Grand Bazaar, Istanbul*
Annual Visitors: 91,250,000








Hand-painted ceramics, lanterns, intricately patterned carpets, copperware, gold Byzantine-style jewelry, and more eye-catching products vie for your attention within this 15th-century bazaar’s vaulted walkways. It has since expanded and become increasingly touristy, but locals, too, are among the millions of bargain hunters. To haggle like a pro, lowball your starting offer and don’t be afraid to walk away. And if it all gets overwhelming, break for a succulent doner kebab or strong cup of Turkish coffee.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

a recent report from Mastercard 
( https://newsroom.mastercard.com/wp-...AL-Global-Destination-Cities-Index-Report.pdf )









https://www.statista.com/chart/7418/the-worlds-most-visited-cities-in-2016/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Tourists per capita in European countries


----------



## Newcastle Historian (Jul 5, 2006)

*It's official - Newcastle is crowned Britain's favourite place in UK-wide vote*
_Newcastle ChronicleLIVE, 10th September 2021_

It's official: Newcastle is the UK's favourite place. Over the last few weeks website 2Chill has been searching for the most popular place in Britain in a country-wide poll. Cities and towns across the country took part, with locals arguing passionately for why they deserved the crown, but despite stiff competition from runner-up Liverpool, with Belfast coming in third, no one could beat the home of the Tyne Bridge, St James' Park, Greggs and the famous Geordie accent. While it comes as little surprise to those of us who know and love Newcastle, local leaders have naturally celebrated the national recognition for the city.

Councillor Nick Forbes, Leader of Newcastle City Council, said: “It gives me enormous pride to be able to call this great city my home, and it comes as little to surprise to me that Newcastle has been voted the nation’s favourite place. Ours is a city that is steeped in history and tradition and ground-breaking forward thinking in equal measure. Just as Newcastle was at the forefront of the industrial revolution, we are similarly leading the way when it comes to future-proofing our environment and pioneering digital advancements that will transform the way we live and work. Newcastle is one the best places to enjoy for all generations. We are fortunate to boast a vast cultural offer, two world-leading universities, elite sports clubs, international travel connections, a calendar packed full of events, a diverse community that is safe, welcoming and tolerant of all, and much more besides this. There is so much that makes Newcastle the great city it is to live and work in and to visit and I’m delighted our city has been recognised as the nation’s favourite.”

Newcastle Central MP Chi Onwurah said the result of the vote was "brilliant". “Newcastle is a truly unique and distinctive place with visitors and locals alike coming to the city to experience our vibrant culture, rich history and close connections to the coast and countryside. Everyone across the city plays a massive role in cultivating an exceptional destination for businesses and visitors; from our fantastic visitor attractions and hospitality businesses to our top-class universities and world-leading research centres. Thank you to everyone that voted – this accolade is testament to our famous Geordie hospitality and friendliness that makes Newcastle a city people want to visit time and time again.”

*Read More - It's official - Newcastle crowned Britain's favourite place in UK-wide vote - Chronicle Live *


----------

